# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  دستگاهی یا نرم افزاری موجود هست که بتونه امواج رادیویی رو دریافت کنه و تو کامپیوتر نشون بده؟!

## DrPedram

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
دستگاهی یا نرم افزاری موجود هست که بتونه امواج رادیویی رو دریافت کنه و تو کامپیوتر نشون بده؟!
میخوام مثلا بگم رو 120khz هرچی اطلاعات دریافت شد رو تو کامپیوتر بصورت کد یا سیگنال نشون بده.

----------


## ali_72

موجود هست منظورت چیه؟
منظور نرم افزار رایگان یا سخت افزار در دسترس در بازار
فک نکنم با این شرایط باشه
باید نرم افزار رو بنویسی و سخت افزار رو یکی برات بسازه

----------


## golbafan

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
> دستگاهی یا نرم افزاری موجود هست که بتونه امواج رادیویی رو دریافت کنه و تو کامپیوتر نشون بده؟!
> میخوام مثلا بگم رو 120khz هرچی اطلاعات دریافت شد رو تو کامپیوتر بصورت کد یا سیگنال نشون بده.


سلام
120khz ???
چرا اینقدر پایین؟
مگه میخوای اطلاعت به مریخ ارسال کنی؟
بیا روی 300 مگاهرتز تا سخت افزارش هم موجود بشه
میتونی از آنتن های میکروتیک استفاده کنی...

----------


## masoud 578

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
> دستگاهی یا نرم افزاری موجود هست که بتونه امواج رادیویی رو دریافت کنه و تو کامپیوتر نشون بده؟!
> میخوام مثلا بگم رو 120khz هرچی اطلاعات دریافت شد رو تو کامپیوتر بصورت کد یا سیگنال نشون بده.


سلام. مشکل نیست اصلا؛ میتونی با استفاده از یک فیلتر میانگذر و آنتن و مدارات تقویت کننده ترانزیستوری مثل زوج دارلینگتون این امواج رو براحتی دریافت کنی، با ADC بخونی و با یوزارت به کامپیوتر ارسال کنی و با متلب پلات بگیری.
البته حرف دوستان کاملا درسته و استفاده از این فرکانس برای کاربرد های عادی مرسوم نیست.

----------

